
Palantir is moving its headquarters from Palo Alto to Denver - kbuck
https://www.bizjournals.com/denver/news/2020/08/19/palantir-peter-thiel-alex-karp-headquarters-denver.html
======
cowboysauce
>"We haven't picked a place yet, but it's going to be closer to the East Coast
than the West Coast,” Karp said during the interview. “If I had to guess, I
would guess something like Colorado."

Geography is apparently not his strong suit.

~~~
wahern
If you start from Holly, CO on the eastern border and measure to San
Francisco, CA and Ocean City, MD he's only off by about 300 miles--300 miles
if you take US 50 in either direction, and interestingly ~300 miles if you let
Google Maps take you via the boring Interstate routes (interstates tend to be
straighter than the old highways, making up for the more meandering north-
south jogs of I-70, I-80, etc, as compared to US 50).

Of course, it's more like a 500 mile difference starting from Colorado
Springs, or 600 mile difference from Denver.

------
jaytaylor
Maybe Palantir top brass are tired of the human rights protests and bloody
handprints being painted over and around the outside of their building.

Good riddance.

------
dmode
Palantir still exists ? Are they even a tech company anymore ? I rarely hear
anything about them or any hiring they do.

------
tagami
a lot of square feet opening up on university

